# OXBOW park Durango



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

Just read the November draft of the plan and I am Pissed! Trying to ban tubing in the flat water section between oxbow and 33rd access. If nothing else it is an historical use to that area, I am sure miners in model T tubes went down that section 100 years ago
Rec center tonight at 5:30 Fight for all river use *http://www.durangogov.org/index.aspx?NID=664*


----------

